# easton powerflight arrow



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

actually the easton axis n-fused


----------



## Wirtbowhunter (Jul 4, 2007)

This is my second year shooting the easton powerflights. I think they are a pretty good arrow. I used to shoot axis 340's and wanted something better. My proshop recommended me the power flights and I think they are as good or better than the axis. 

I think 45.00 for 6 is pretty high, I bought mine for 50.00 a dozen.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

yes..i think 45.00 is to high...even if it is finished. 50 a dozen...is that finished?


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

ok these arrows (n-fused) are pricy. one dozen for right around 100.00....yikes. looks like i will be selling 4 silver flames 100's...dang!


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

*powerflight*

i shoot powerflight not a bad arrow but 45.00 for 6 is to much... you can get a dozen raw shafts for 46.24 + s&h from eders.com.. check them out they will cut vane and install inserts for a fair price....good luck


----------



## kesuaus (Jul 28, 2013)

Lol in my country they are for 96€ dozen which is like 120 dollars


----------



## likeitall (May 18, 2014)

I've been shooting the power flight 400 from my recurve(Martin Jag) for about a week now, That's about 700 shots for me, they are absolutely smooth and true, no probs.


----------



## coiloil37 (May 27, 2010)

I bought four doz powerflight shafts a few years ago for $42/doz off ebay. I use them for stump shooting and shooting gophers because I don't mind losing them. I'm down to my last doz or so but I can't remember breaking more then 1 or 2 and they've been pretty consistent/accurate. 

You can get much better arrows for $90 a doz.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

My how things have changed since 09


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

during my years as a pro shop dealer they were the number 1 sale for carbon arrows. Myself use them for all shooting from hunting, 3D and or spots. They are +- .006, but if you are not a pro I sure do not think you will find them any different from arrows costing 100% more.


----------



## Ol' red beard (Sep 2, 2013)

Been shooting the .300 spines for a few years... tough arrows.. I gwt them for $6.50 ready to go at my shop so $78 a dozen. Finished. I started building my own and it is a little cheaper maybe $5.75 eat or $69 a doz.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

They are ok.
They are the cheapest Easton arrow there is and I am sure for a reason. More than likely the .006 tolerance.
To compare them to an Axis is just silly, they are .002 tolerance and I would bet way better spine consistency as well.
Will they work? Sure!
They should be about 60.00 a doz, fletched with Blazers.


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

I picked up 6 today for $39 400 spine ($75 for 12) here in Saskatchewan Canada. I was told by my guy at his shop for the price I can't get much better up here unless I spend $50-70 for 6. I will try them this weekend to see how they perform.


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

jmsask said:


> I picked up 6 today for $39 400 spine ($75 for 12) here in Saskatchewan Canada. I was told by my guy at his shop for the price I can't get much better up here unless I spend $50-70 for 6. I will try them this weekend to see how they perform.


I tried to shoot them but had a problem with them. The nock did not line up with the fletching. Made my shots off I don't have a drop off rest it's spring loaded. Not sure why they are like this!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just turn the nocks...


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

iceman14 said:


> Just turn the nocks...


I tried and broke one. I will take them back next week. 1 3/4 hr drive each way.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

jmsask said:


> I tried and broke one. I will take them back next week. 1 3/4 hr drive each way.


Where did you get them...Stoon?..Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Where did you get them...Stoon?..Grizz


or in Preeceville?..Grizz


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

S'toon. I'm north of St.Gregor.
Joe


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

jmsask said:


> S'toon. I'm north of St.Gregor.
> Joe


North Pro,Wholesale?..I shot the power flights one year,the same ones you have.They were a decent arrow.I killed a few deer with them,just turn the nock and line them up,there probably just tight.....i lived in Sturgis for a bit years ago and then in Stoon for a few years...I left before the shop was open in Preeceville...Grizz


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

The first one broke it is tight but I got the other 5 to turn. I will give them a try tomorrow if it's not raining again.
Thanks for the tip.
Joe


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

jmsask said:


> The first one broke it is tight but I got the other 5 to turn. I will give them a try tomorrow if it's not raining again.
> Thanks for the tip.
> Joe


Have fun.:thumbs_up....Go Riders!!Grizz


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> North Pro,Wholesale?..I shot the power flights one year,the same ones you have.They were a decent arrow.I killed a few deer with them,just turn the nock and line them up,there probably just tight.....i lived in Sturgis for a bit years ago and then in Stoon for a few years...I left before the shop was open in Preeceville...Grizz


Are they in Preeceville? I will go there before Stoon.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

jmsask said:


> Are they in Preeceville? I will go there before Stoon.


i have no clue,just knew that there is a shop there now and figured you would either have went there or Stoon to get them,where in Stoon did you go?I left before Cabelas arrived,how's there archery selection?..Grizz


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

I have not had a chance to check it out yet. I only go to Stoon when I have no choice. I was born and raised there and I hate it more than -45 temps!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

jmsask said:


> I have not had a chance to check it out yet. I only go to Stoon when I have no choice. I was born and raised there and I hate it more than -45 temps!


ya,i spent 2 winters there,-50 isnt fun.lol...I miss the province though...might be heading back out west in a bit..sick of Ontario and the liberal government...was thinking of going to check out Yukon or Nwt..Grizz


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> i have no clue,just knew that there is a shop there now and figured you would either have went there or Stoon to get them,where in Stoon did you go?I left before Cabelas arrived,how's there archery selection?..Grizz


I got them at a shop in Sutherland across the street from where I drop loads off I go there wed for work driving a semi it's hard to park it at Cabela's.lol


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> ya,i spent 2 winters there,-50 isnt fun.lol...I miss the province though...might be heading back out west in a bit..sick of Ontario and the liberal government...was thinking of going to check out Yukon or Nwt..Grizz


I would be up there if I could afford a divorce.lol


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

jmsask said:


> I got them at a shop in Sutherland across the street from where I drop loads off I go there wed for work driving a semi it's hard to park it at Cabela's.lol


That's North Pro sports...nice spot..Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

jmsask said:


> I would be up there if I could afford a divorce.lol


:thumbs_up


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

Your right....... I'm 52 and forget things fast.lol
They treated me good there. I will shop there again.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

jmsask said:


> Your right....... I'm 52 and forget things fast.lol


You're getting sometimers....i know..my father has had it since i was a teenager..haha..it wont be long before i get it...Cheers...Grizz


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> You're getting sometimers....i know..my father has had it since i was a teenager..haha..it wont be long before i get it...Cheers...Grizz


It makes everything new everyday except my marriage I never get a chance to forget that!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

i was there once when i was a youngin'...it's not for me...i like my freedom.I spent 6 months in hell and finally said..buh bye..thank god i was not married yet,just live in-engaged...Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

jmsask said:


> Your right....... I'm 52 and forget things fast.lol
> They treated me good there. I will shop there again.


I sure wish i would have spent more time out in Saskatchewan but decided to go to B.C and then i decided to come back to Ontario,then went back to Stoon for 6 months and then back to Ontario...Now I'm getting to the point where i want to head back out west again..i have never been to the Yukon and only flew in the Nwt in a Bush plane,never really seen it...Grizz


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I sure wish i would have spent more time out in Saskatchewan but decided to go to B.C and then i decided to come back to Ontario,then went back to Stoon for 6 months and then back to Ontario...Now I'm getting to the point where i want to head back out west again..i have never been to the Yukon and only flew in the Nwt in a Bush plane,never really seen it...Grizz


I lived in northern Alta it was nice up there till the oil sands wrecked it and BC I really like BC I would live there again but I always wanted to go north in summer. I don't think I would winter up there!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

jmsask said:


> I lived in Alta and BC I really like BC I would live there again but I always wanted to go north in summer. I don't think I would winter up there!


i was in the Northern Rockies for 7 months .It was amazing.Flying all over/through the Rockies,hiking in the mountains everyday,fishing in the streams and lakes..just a great 7 months of my life....and when it started snowing,it didn't stop for 2 months before i left at the end of November...Most beautiful spot i have ever been on earth...Grizz


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> i was in the Northern Rockies for 7 months .It was amazing.Flying all over/through the Rockies,hiking in the mountains everyday,fishing in the streams and lakes..just a great 7 months of my life....and when it started snowing,it didn't stop for 2 months before i left at the end of November...Most beautiful spot i have ever been on earth...Grizz


-15 winters are hard to take in BC.lol are you a pilot?


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

jmsask said:


> -15 winters are hard to take in BC.lol are you a pilot?


no,i was a passenger.Before i went to B.C i was afraid to fly,then after flying in a beaver a dozen times through the Rockies,i wasn't so scared to get on West-jet..hahaha...It wouldn't surprise me to end up in B.C either,just want to see the Nwt and Yukon first..i don't want to settle down until I'm 40...Grizz


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> no,i was a passenger.Before i went to B.C i was afraid to fly,then after flying in a beaver a dozen times through the Rockies,i wasn't so scared to get on West-jet..hahaha...It wouldn't surprise me to end up in B.C either,just want to see the Nwt and Yukon first..i don't want to settle down until I'm 40...Grizz


Passed it 12 years ago.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

jmsask said:


> Passed it 12 years ago.


yes time flies,it seems like yesterday i was 19..not so much 34 now.......it's amazing the things you thought you knew then and what you know now..lol...Grizz


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> yes time flies,it seems like yesterday i was 19..not so much 34 now.......it's amazing the things you thought you knew then and what you know now..lol...Grizz


One of these days you will wake up 50 and have more past than future and it sucks!!


----------

